# Parson Spider, Sac Spider, or ?????



## BarnSpider (Jun 15, 2005)

Hello,
   I just joined the list today, so bear with me if I make any mistakes.  I took a pic of a spider that had a silken retreat where the wall & ceiling meet.  I know that Sac Spiders build a silken retreat, but this spider was very dark in coloration unlike the Sac Spiders I've seen, & the front two legs didn't seem real long like a Sac Spiders would be.  It was about a 1/2" long.  Here's the pic of it.  Any ideas?  I live in Wisconsin in case anyone is wondering where I am.  Thanks!

Jim in WI.


----------



## cacoseraph (Jun 15, 2005)

aw heck, i guess i'll throw out a guess

Tegenarian family, mabye?

they are, after all, house spiders 

and they can make sheet webs like that

it doesn't really look much like a sac spider to me, but i'm only even remotely familiar with california bugs... and even there i'm still guessing

i've said it before and i'll say it again:

identity is in the eyes of the spider

try to get a pic of eye arrangement, if you can


----------



## BarnSpider (Jun 15, 2005)

I already did a capture & release.  I would have taken more photos, but right now I'm still waiting to collect a few more pickle & jelly jars for "critter keepers".  Not knowing if it was mildly toxic like Sac Spiders are I didn't want to take the chance.  Too close to my bedroom. 

Jim in WI.


----------



## JPD (Jun 16, 2005)

Purseweb perhaps?


----------



## NRF (Jun 16, 2005)

I´d say it belongs to Gnaphosidae. Spinnerets and the curved position of the front legs...


----------



## ilovebugs (Jun 16, 2005)

IMO it looks like a Grass Spider, Agelenopsis pennsylvanica. but I could be totally wrong.







they make amazing webs, with long tunnels. it's kind of odd to me that it would be on the ceiling though.


----------



## Venom (Jun 16, 2005)

Hey Jim, welcome to the boards!

And yes, it is definitely a Gnaphosidae, possibly the parson ( Herpyllus ecclesiasticus ) though  I can't tell through the webbing. Parsons are mildly venomous.


----------

